# Outlook sending emails, nothing in my outbox



## slyderxtreme (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm using Outlook 2002 on an XP machine. 

I've noticed this before, but formatted and started over so the problem went away, untill now.

When I press send and receive, or if it automatically does it, the details box says sending 1 of 6, but there is NO email in my outbox!! Fortunately whatever it's trying to send isn't sending. I'm hoping my mail server is blocking it.

So how can outlook send emails that I didn't write, send or even have in my outbox???

I've searched and searched to no avail, please help!

Thanks,
Sam

The mystery emails finally did go through.

Nothing in my sent email folder either.................


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

No Antivirus mentioned.

Try to go to:
http://housecall.trendmicro.com 

Do an online scan and post back the results. Most newer viruses use their own smtp engine, but if you have no AV installed, you may have an old virus that depends on your software for the sending.

Worth a shot.


----------



## slyderxtreme (Nov 18, 2004)

I've got norton AV corporate edition that I update regularly.

I just did an update, here are the results......
I've got 21 items in quarantine, they are
10 - w32.mydoom.m
2 - trojan horse
6 - w32.netsky.z
w32.beagle.x
htmlredir.exploit
bloodhound.exploit.6

When the c: drive is scanned, nothing is picked up.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Beagle (aka bagle) several variants
http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/bagle.shtml

Netsky(several variants
http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/moodown.shtml

MyDoom (several variants)
http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/novarg.shtml

You will need to download and run the removal tools, or follow the manual disinfection instructions. 

Some of these files could be emails in your email file, but I don't know without knowing where they were found on your computer. 

Once your computer is cleaned up, you should run spybot s&d and then post a hijackthislog in the appropriate forum here.

Let us know about the virus situation here.


----------

